# LED T8 replacements



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with LED T8 fluorescent replacements?
What have you used? 
How is the light?
How is the quality?

I have a regular supermarket/garden center customer that needs them for meat, fish, dairy and produce cases. 32 watt T8's are just not bright enough and they are sick of changing lamps and ballasts. 

This one looks good, but there are so many out there already I don't want to suggest some crap brand. 
http://www.creativelightings.com/LE...oot-580LED-10W-UL-p/cl-smdt10-8-36w580-ul.htm


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Does anyone have any experience with LED T8 fluorescent replacements?
> What have you used?
> How is the light?
> How is the quality?
> ...


I think BBQ's company does a lot of that stuff.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Does anyone have any experience with LED T8 fluorescent replacements?
> What have you used?
> How is the light?
> How is the quality?
> ...


Pete, I changed out a bunch of T12 to the T8 LED and I think T5 would be a better option.
There is so many companies out there that make LED it is very difficult to know what you are getting


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Those lamps are expensive.
I am paying $45 a lamp
What sucks about the LED is that it is a direct light
If you are interested I can give you the contact info of where I get mine


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

There are two main choices really. Promalux (around $30 per bulb) OSHA, USDA approved and shatter proof, high cri, not great life 18k hrs, or LED. NOt, tons of candlepower, good high cri, 3x longer life. Both at 5k or 6.5k give the meat a good appealing look that says "Eat Me". The promalux is 86% less UV than standard t-8's (no browning and spoiling of meat). The LED is NO UV. I like the LED if you can live with the slightly less candlepower (around 1600 lumens per bulb I think). I'm ordering 100-200 shortly I think of the LED's. 

Good luck


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Led T8 Tubes:*

We offer Led T-8 tubes under $30 ea UL listed 4100K, 19 watts @ 1850 lumens also offer DLC listed Led T-8 tubes Private message me for more information.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have used to phillips t8 LED lamps. The only thing i don't like about LED t8 lamps is they only direct light on half of the lamp. The fixture photometrics are done. Depends on what you are doing weather they are going to work well or not. Have you tried some long life 800 series phosphor lamps with a 5k color?


----------

